# My New Set-Up



## Moto-Man (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey guys 'n gals,

OK, I am testing my new "sorta stealth" grow space under my workbench in the garage.  :hubba:   It's about 4' wide, 3' high and 2' deep. I'm running a 48" 54W HO T5 fixture and have a bathroom fan mounted for exhaust (450 cfm).

This exhaust will flow into my new flowering closet (thanks CL & IKEA) where a larger inline fan will take everything out of the garage outside. I'm still not sure how I might route the veg space exhaust w/ the flowering space exhaust - no seeds have yet been planted. 

Next week, I should be getting some Sartori and Speed Queen (I know, I'm a copy-cat  .

Anyway, I'm gonna try and attach some pics. With the garage at an ambient 61', the veg space has been at 75' - but directly under the T5s - 2" away -  it's like 85' - my question, is that something to be concerned about?  I thought you could keep T5s like 2" away from the tops of the plants.

Any other helpful comments or suggestions would be appreciated. I plan to run a 400W HPS in the flowering space (about 3' wide, 2' deep and 5.5' tall). I have yet to Mylar the closet or attach the HPS - won't need it for a while yet!   

I also have a 400W MH on hand, which I prolly won't  use cuzza space considerations.

Cheers everyone,


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 20, 2009)

*very nice set up :aok:
the temps maybe a little to high can you put an extra fan in there blowing between the lights and tops of plants eace:*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2009)

nice start. I try to keep my temps a little lower than that, but that should be ok. What size have you got for an intake?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2009)

It's looking great, but you are running a little hot.  How large and what kind of intake do you have?  A small oscillating fan may be enough to get the temps down a few degrees at the canopy.

Also, do not feel like a copy cat for the genetics you chose.  I think it is smart to order and grow beans that others have grown successfully.


----------



## Moto-Man (Feb 21, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It's looking great, but you are running a little hot.  How large and what kind of intake do you have?  A small oscillating fan may be enough to get the temps down a few degrees at the canopy.



Thanks UKG, PCD and THG... if you look at the last photo, on the bottom RH corner, I have a 7"x3.5" passive intake vent.  I put my oscillating fan in there just now, so I'll see how she goes today!


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Feb 21, 2009)

wicked set up what are you planning on running?
hydro dirt?


----------



## Moto-Man (Feb 22, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> wicked set up what are you planning on running?
> hydro dirt?



I'm thinking soil again, since I'm not really equipped for hydro just yet. I have a cloner, which I would like to use, so that'll likely be my first hydro step in a couple months.

Anyway, I experimented more w/ cooling and even w/ ambient temps at 64 and a turbo fan blowing into the passive intake vent, I can get no lower than 79 degrees w/ the 4 48" T5s and this is at a distance 5" away from the tubes.  

I'm a bit concerned since it's less than the optimal 5,000 lumens per sq/ft, but these lights are brighter than any fluoros I've ever used, so I know I can veg decent plants w/ them.  

I'm wondering if I should have a bigger exhaust fan than the 4" one in there now. Taking the cover off this fan (a bathroom fixture) made a lot of difference in lowering the temps.

Cheers everyone,


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 28, 2009)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if I should have a bigger exhaust fan than the 4" one in there now. Taking the cover off this fan (a bathroom fixture) made a lot of difference in lowering the temps.



Hey guys 'n gals, since I posted this last month, I've tweaked things a bit.. I now have a 120mm computer fan active at intake. My temps are like 75' at the canopy so all is well   

As the above pics show though, my veg space is exhausting into my flowering closet.. so here is my plan, which I'm hoping you more experienced farming engineers will be able to advise on(!)

I wanna make a manifold. So that tube you see from the veg closet will go into a thin wooden chamber (prolly a masonite box) along w/ the exhaust tube - also 3" - from the Cool-Tube that I have yet to construct housing my 400W HPS. Then, on top of the box will be a 4" (6" ?) centrifugal fan pulling air out from both tubes.

I don't pretend to know a whole helluva lot about such things, but I don't think I should have a real powerful fan pulling air so as not to stress the intake fans - oh yeah, I was going to put these on the bottom of my flowering closet to assist in intake venting:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39074

I had intended for the cool tube ot be OPEN on the one end - so this differs from other's construction of this. Thanks for your anticipated comments, guys 'n gals!  

Cheers,


----------



## crizzo357 (Mar 29, 2009)

Looking good my man! clean and neat the way I like it!!!


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 29, 2009)

well you could add a stronger inline fan to your flowering room exhaust, then add a carbon filter in line or to the flowering room and connect it too the cool tube,
i wouldnt worry about the intake fans, air being pulled from the bigger fan will actually put less load on the intake fans.
remember to seal it up good if you want the filter to work properly.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 29, 2009)

IMO, it is a good idea to have your light cooled and vented completely separate from any other ventilation.  A sealed light does not need any kind of filter on it.  When you start building manifolds you have to start putting dampers and other kinds of control mechanisms into the equation.   I agree that you may not need intake fans.


----------



## crizzo357 (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree with THG, thats the way mine is, my light is air cooled with its own 170 cfm fan, and then i have a 170cfm intake, 170cfm exhaust, 3 seperate fans with and 6" ocilating fan on the inside.


----------

